# A friend's Skyline R33 GT-S



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi. It's not really my car. It's owned by a friend of mine here in Dubai.


















































































Hope you like it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Engine = Yes.
Bodykit = Yes.
Interior = No.
Doors = Big no.

Overall, I quite like it.


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that Trev


----------



## Lookin_bad2000 (Jul 31, 2006)

*!*

That looks amazing, gets the thumbs up from me


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

That looks nice mate not sure with the interior. what kind of power is it producing?


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Trev said:


> Engine = Yes.
> Bodykit = Yes.
> Interior = No.
> Doors = Big no.
> ...


Agrees with Trev... especially the doors

Is'nt that an RB26 engine tho, certainly looks like one.


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

ma1lik said:


> That looks nice mate not sure with the interior. what kind of power is it producing?


It hasn't been dyno'ed yet, but my friend's been claiming around 700hp+.

Leggus: Yes, its an RB26 in a ECR33


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Shalashaska said:


> It hasn't been dyno'ed yet, but my friend's been claiming around 700hp+.
> 
> Leggus: Yes, its an RB26 in a ECR33



He he! Mean lookin tubbie, i'd do something about that mesh though, dont think its doing much of a job like that, may as well not be there... (unless its job is to prevent boulders flying inside)


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

Forgot a wallpaper 










Ps. Yes, the GT-R emblem appears mirrored.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Actually, i quite like the interior. Not necessarily the colour concept, more the way the dash looks professionally done. Some of the LHD Skylines look badly put together, but this one looks good.
Agree about the mesh, unless low flying large objects are a problem, i'd seriously consider some good filter, especially out there where it gets very dusty. He'll be sorry in the end.
Colours nice, and the doors, well, not my particular choice, regardless of how much i like lambo's, etc.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I like the wheels
I like the engine
I errr, ummmmm oooh hmmmmm


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Bloody hell John - you stuck for words - let me mark my calendar  
yes also like the engine & wheels - not sure about the paint scheme or interior but its certainly unique




Fuggles said:


> I like the wheels
> I like the engine
> I errr, ummmmm oooh hmmmmm


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

interesting project . .but tell me, what is it with the white color and gold finish in Dubai?

The paint work reminds me RamboIII . . .  
The engine is cool, I was trying to imagine how the bloc would look in gold finish . . .great job . .


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

aye nice one havent seen that one floating around yet maybe am hanging too much around my own to notice anyone elses , what size netic you running


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not too keen on the lambo doors, or the choice of colors for the interior retrim (though the quality of the conversion looks top notch ) 

other than that, thumbs up from me


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Hmmm*

I like the exterior, the interior is not my style.
As far as the engine:
I like the fact they dropped in a RB26, yeah!!!
But the gold plating - that is the first time I seen
anyone do that. I would not do it myself, chrome - yes.

The vertical doors, i like them, on actual Lambo's though.
It is a very nice car, i really do like the paint color.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

can anyone tell why the door are so far back?
I mean they dont end on edge with the rest of the body there are about 3 cm left.
Is that because of the lambo conversion?
Love the gold touch...or in UAE I wouldn´t wonder if it is real gold. A little weight issue tho


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

aye am sure its real gold plateing the same dudes who do the chrome ... problem when I asked about the plating its costs a lot of money and gets damaged by the heat.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Please tell me the box in the passenger well isn't hydraulics? 

Like the gold plating btw.


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

"Please tell me the box in the passenger well isn't hydraulics?"

No, it isn't the hydraulics box  It has switches like "head light, rear light, license plate light, wipers, mp3 player on/off etc." Yeah, thats pretty stupid to have so many switches when most of them have the same function. But as long as its more of a "show car", I guess that'll do. 

"I mean they dont end on edge with the rest of the body there are about 3 cm left."

Yes, thats because of the lambo doors conversion. You must have noticed, It's not completely "vertical". A bit like how they do in the Fab Design Merc SLs. Though its very unique since no one has tried doing anything like that on Skylines yet. The car also won the Best Custom Exterior Award at the "Ten of the Best Arabia 2006" Show 'n' Shine exhibition just recently.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Engine = would have preferred something else but thumbs up for having the balls to do it.
Bodykit = Yes.
Interior = nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! i like the button box though
Doors = i like lamborghini doors but not on every car. they would look great on a nissan 300zx for ex. but not on skylines.


----------

